

PayPal stops payment delivery to Mega, citing 'business reasons' - fraXis
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/27/8123473/paypal-mega-cut-off-payment-delivery

======
aboutus
This sucks. I subscribe to Mega using PayPal and I love the service. I wish I
didn't have to use Paypal. However, I don't live in the US, so my options are
limited.

If Mega can't use PayPal, what can they use for processing international
payments? What options are available for vendors of digital products who live
outside the US?

~~~
LeoPanthera
Mega takes bitcoin

